# how to remove white marks on black plastic



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

hi all, I'm trying to clean up my engine bay, but on some of the black plastic parts i have a white marks, i think it may have been where a hose blew before i owned the car (coolant or air-con) 

now i have tried all the usual back to black products, i have try AG engine cleaner (it made them worse) and i tried the vinyl rubber care, all with no joy. It Drives me mad. a few of the parts I'm gonna change out for Carbon fibre replacements but some parts are staying.

any help would be hugely appreciated, I'll get some pics up tomorrow when the weather is abit better


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

If it's coolant residue then hot water should help.
If not maybe this could help:
Wax eraser


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

peanut butter or baby oil is also spoke about on here.

You tried an APC?


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

Pug_101 said:


> If it's coolant residue then hot water should help.
> If not maybe this could help:
> Wax eraser


thanks, how hot are we talking boiling?


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> peanut butter or baby oil is also spoke about on here.
> 
> You tried an APC?


sorry mate i'm a total newb to all this so you will have to spoon feed me for abit, what is APC?

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

APC = All Purpose Cleaner.... Megs do some but to be honest if you go to tesco and buy the one called "Daisy" its 68p for 1.5L and it dilutes - Its just as good as the megs stuff.


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

is it like a household cleaner then?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Yep same stuff you would use in your house.


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

cool at that sorta price its gotta be worth a go thanks again


----------

